
Ask HN: How can I practice for a Google non-abstract system design interview? - z_zetetic_z
How can I practice for a Google SRE non-abstract system design interview?
======
Top19
Google "System Design Github.com". There are some amazing guides there. GCP
names their products pretty clearly (looking at you AWS) so mapping them to
Google Cloud products should be easy.

